# Solved: Outlook 2007 - Databinding Problems



## hnosyalnif (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have recently been having a strange problem with Outlook that I haven't encountered before and that reinstalling Office doesn't seem to fix. Whenever I load Outlook it loads as normal but never completely loads Outlook Today. It just sits unresponsively using 100% CPU power continually whilst "Databinding". Last week it was working fine and it has only been this week (after an error with shutting it down during a system shutdown). I have tried reinstalling Office and that has no effect on this problem. I have also run the .pst file repairer and that had no effect either. I also tired running it without the Avast and Zonealarm plugins and that had no effect either. It is rather annoying being unable to check my email with Outlook (although I can just about use it to do all my normal programs whilst Outlook is running - just slower). I have run out of ideas of how to fix this problem so I am wondering if any of you have any more ideas on how to fix it. I have left Outlook running for a couple of days at it still does not complete the databinding procedure.

Thanks in advance.

hnosyalnif


----------



## hnosyalnif (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello there, welcome to the board!

You may want to learn a little more patience. This is a volunteer board. 

So, what version are you running here? What type of email accounts are you using? Exchange Server? POP3/SMTP?


----------



## hnosyalnif (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah I probably should but this problem has been bugging me for a week now with no signs of fixing. Thanks for the welcome though.

I am running Office 2007 Professional and it has my Hotmail and my 3 other accounts (all pop3). I don't understand how a normal windows error "Outlook as encountered a problem and needs to close" can have so much effect (I didn't click the restart Outlook box as I was shutting down - I normally do). I have a feeling it maybe a problem with my memory (RAM) as I have been having problems with it (already RMA'd both sticks once) but I'm not 100% sure).


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Read through all of this http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=453607&SiteID=17 . I know it's a lot, but there is good information there. Try what is suggested and post back what worked/didn't work.


----------



## hnosyalnif (Apr 15, 2007)

Ran in it safe mode and found my .pst files and then repaired them with the .pst repairer (I think they had become corrupt and so Outlook couldn't load them). Then booted up Outlook in normal mode and it worked fine.

Thanks for the help.


----------

